# this winter



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

i know its august and its been a hot summer but what does every one think this winter will be like 
do you expect as mutch snow as last winter ?
do you think it will be colder?
do you think we will have more ice than last?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How about what we hope for? LOTS OF SNOW!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if your seasonal, you wish for NO SNOW!

If your per push,you wish for 2-3 inch storms all winter.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

If you snowmobile you ask for 6" at a time


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

grandview;1296074 said:


> Well if your seasonal, you wish for NO SNOW!
> 
> If your per push,you wish for 2-3 inch storms all winter.


I agree GV, the ice storm we had here last year dumped about 2-3 inches of ice knocked out my power for 4 days. I looked forward to go out to my truck to warm up. Had to park my plow truck just off the road so I didn't slide through my garage or worst yet get stuck and not be able to plow.(My drive slopes down to the house and is gravel. Yes u can salt gravel) My wife and kids huddled up in our bedroom with a heater powered by a generator I got from lowes which I returned when the electric came back on. Ahhh the fun times of winter but.. You do what you have to do to survive looking back on it .... What the hell let's do it again. What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. Here's to a hell of a winter fellas cheers!!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I smell snow......


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*what color*

Dont you eat that yellow snow...(Frank Zappa)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jerrywane;1296295 said:


> Dont you eat that yellow snow...(Frank Zappa)


I don't think moon unit listened !


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*I wanna hairy lil Jewish Princess,withsand blasted zits*



grandview;1296297 said:


> I don't think moon unit listened !


I had forgoten that he named a kid MOONUNIT what a crazy snake!!! what a country!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Great music man is Zappa still alive? Kinda forgot about him, Dweezil was his sons name right?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

NickT;1296358 said:


> Great music man is Zappa still alive? Kinda forgot about him, Dweezil was his sons name right?


Died in 93 ,that's his kid.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I robbed his rings and pocket watch and anything else I found 
I had that sucker hypnotized he didn't even make a sound


----------



## OCPW (Aug 1, 2011)

We have had 2 winters in a row with 20 plus inches. So it will probably never snow here again.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OCPW;1296467 said:


> We have had 2 winters in a row with 20 plus inches. So it will probably never snow here again.


We had 2 20 inch days in a row last year, I'm sure it will happen again this year!:realmad:


----------

